# Kwame or Swift



## reach4thesky (Jul 6, 2005)

They're similar in many ways, they both started out as extremely high picks that is now obvious that they shouldn't have been. Both have vast potential that they failed to tap thus far and both are free agents that can be had through a sign and trade . It's risky though because you want Isiah to find the next Jermain Oneal but there's absolutely no gurantee that either Kwame or Swift will become that. The last thing you want is another highly paid player with vast potential that will never be reached and we had a lot of those cough Tim Thomas. If Isiah decide to swing for the Fence who would you rather see him go after Kwame or Swift. Lets just hope that he doesn't strike out if he indeed does go after one of them. Personally I would go after Kwame.


----------



## ERAFF (Jun 27, 2005)

Re: Kwame or Swift

Change the topic to "Dumb, or Dumber?"


----------



## NYK101 (Jun 24, 2005)

I would think about holding on to Marbury more than thinking about getting Kwame or Swift, If Crawford is at point i will shoot myself in the head 11 times, about as many turnovers he'll have a game, Isiah Thomas better not be serious about trading Marbury, if he is I will be pissed.


----------



## reach4thesky (Jul 6, 2005)

Oh no I wasn't suggesting we use Marb to get them. Maybe a combination of TT and Penny exrpiring contracts, picks we got from other teams, and Sweetny if it comes to that.


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*I'll buy the bullets...*

Marbury is the biggest loser around....his history of being a non-winning team cancer is vwery well documented. While you're at it, why don't you guys tell me eveerything you know about Kwame's mental problems and intelligence. Please back it up with facts, not opinion.

I'm not sure why you can't grasp the obvious. Kwame has played for 3 coaches in 4 years..all with different systems and roles for him. You question his inability to perform well? Think about it....what if you had to change jobs with a new place and responsibilities along with a new boss every year. How do you think you'd do...that is for you guys old enough to work.


----------



## NYK101 (Jun 24, 2005)

*Re: I'll buy the bullets...*



alphadog said:


> Marbury is the biggest loser around....his history of being a non-winning team cancer is vwery well documented. While you're at it, why don't you guys tell me eveerything you know about Kwame's mental problems and intelligence. Please back it up with facts, not opinion.
> 
> I'm not sure why you can't grasp the obvious. Kwame has played for 3 coaches in 4 years..all with different systems and roles for him. You question his inability to perform well? Think about it....what if you had to change jobs with a new place and responsibilities along with a new boss every year. How do you think you'd do...that is for you guys old enough to work.


Hey Bucko, what about Arenas and hughes, seems like they turned out pretty good, seems like Kwame is just a ****ing bust and will never change, stop making excuses for some douche bag, his other teamates on washington did fine, he just blows and is probably the biggest bust in sports history, behind Ryan Leaf, and Marbury does not suck, he does good, its just the other players that dont do well, he averaged 15th in points and 4th in assists, i dont know about you but i think thats good, ur the one that needs to learn the facts that Kwame sucks *** and Marbury is GOD 

Peace *****

Please do not use masked cursing


----------



## Biggestfanoftheknicks (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: I'll buy the bullets...*



NYK101 said:


> Hey Bucko, what about Arenas and hughes, seems like they turned out pretty good, seems like Kwame is just a ****ing bust and will never change, stop making excuses for some douche bag, his other teamates on washington did fine, he just blows and is probably the biggest bust in sports history, behind Ryan Leaf, and Marbury does not suck, he does good, its just the other players that dont do well, he averaged 15th in points and 4th in assists, i dont know about you but i think thats good, ur the one that needs to learn the facts that Kwame sucks *** and Marbury is GOD
> 
> Peace *****
> 
> Please do not use masked cursing



WTF is this crap?? Marbury is God? Are you a scientolgist or something?


Marbury has major problems if you don't know read around the dude doesn't make good decisions.


Anyway as for this debate I'll take Kwame because if he burns out he'll be easier to move.


----------



## NYK101 (Jun 24, 2005)

*Re: I'll buy the bullets...*



Biggestfanoftheknicks said:


> WTF is this crap?? Marbury is God? Are you a scientolgist or something?
> 
> 
> Marbury has major problems if you don't know read around the dude doesn't make good decisions.
> ...


Scientologist? Do u know what the hell ur saying? At least I can spell it right. Tell me some of the problems Marbury has. What kind of bad decisions has he ever took. Seems like he carries the team to me. And what do u mean Kwame will burn out? He's never light up, He's always gonna suck.

You dont know what they need or the problems that Marbury's caused, that's cause there isnt any, well anyways, Not You, I ..... am the biggest fan of the Knicks.


----------



## Debt Collector (Mar 13, 2003)

kwame i guess, since he can more effectively play center and is younger. im warming up to kwame now because we're desperate for depth.


----------



## dcrono3 (Jan 6, 2004)

Kwame, he actually has the height to play C, while Swift would be seriuosly undersized. I would be happy with Swift too though.


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*NYk is right...*

Marbury carried us......to the lottery. What a winner...and a whiner. KT should have popped him in the chops. Be the best thing to ever happen to him.


----------



## f22egl (Jun 3, 2004)

*Re: I'll buy the bullets...*



alphadog said:


> I'm not sure why you can't grasp the obvious. Kwame has played for 3 coaches in 4 years..all with different systems and roles for him. You question his inability to perform well? Think about it....what if you had to change jobs with a new place and responsibilities along with a new boss every year. How do you think you'd do...that is for you guys old enough to work.


Kwame Brown has had 2 coaches in his entire career in the league although neither of them seem to like Kwame that much. :boohoo:


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*Really?*

Collins/Jordan....the coach from U of Miami (hamilton?)...and now Eddie Jordan. Is that not 3?


----------



## ERAFF (Jun 27, 2005)

Kwame or Swift:

There are so few players mentioned who are legitimate ON BALL Post Defenders...several of the candidates are lengthy, athletic shotblockers. Swift is probably the nicest fit because he can also get out on the floor and guard 4's...Sweetny has problems with that, and I don't know if Frye can do that. 

All of the players that Isiah adds seem to be evaluated on what they can do after they catch the ball...???!!! I would question how some of these guys can get on the floor at the same time...Lets sayyou added a Kwame and played Steph--JC--Q--and Kwame with either Sweets or Fyre....who can that team guard?..The backcourt guys are terrible defenders. The 4/5's can't control the floor---the loan positive is that you might block a few more shots---I think you'd really end up with a very productive(and well rested/untested)opponent!!!!...the other guys would score easily and in bunches.

I'm more infavor of a player with swift's Physical abilities---I would go for Dalambert, if available, because I think he has such a sensational upside.


----------



## Biggestfanoftheknicks (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: I'll buy the bullets...*



NYK101 said:


> Scientologist? Do u know what the hell ur saying? At least I can spell it right. Tell me some of the problems Marbury has. What kind of bad decisions has he ever took. Seems like he carries the team to me. And what do u mean Kwame will burn out? He's never light up, He's always gonna suck.
> 
> You dont know what they need or the problems that Marbury's caused, that's cause there isnt any, well anyways, Not You, I ..... am the biggest fan of the Knicks.


Are you missing a chunk of your brain? God only knows how much drool you had to wipe off the keyboard when you made this post. How are you gonna go ahead and correct someone on spelling and then spell you as "u" and your as "ur". That's one of the most retarded things I've ever seen, from anyone on these boards you should get a flashing red siren above your avatar to let people know someone "special" has entered the thread.

If Kwame sucks he will be easier to move, how is that not obvious to you, Stro swift is one knee injury away from have no game whatsoever. That's the difference.

You have no idea about Marbury or has game or anything about the Knicks if you think marbury isn't a good decision maker, makes his teammates better or is anyway shape or form a leader. I wouldn't expect much less though, you try to go one on one with everyone, and can't see the forest for the trees. Much like your idol. Seriously kid, show you how Marbs makes bad decisions? Are you high? How about you go look up comments from every team he's ever played with and nearly everyteammate he's ever had. Once he leaves they love to open up about him.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: Really?*



alphadog said:


> Collins/Jordan....the coach from U of Miami (hamilton?)...and now Eddie Jordan. Is that not 3?


collins and eddie jordan were the only coaches kwame has had. collins handled the 1st 2 , jordan the last 2.


----------



## ERAFF (Jun 27, 2005)

"If Kwame sucks he will be easier to move, how is that not obvious to you, Stro swift is one knee injury away from have no game whatsoever. That's the difference"

Your personal back and forth w/ the other poster aside....Huh?! If Kwame or Stro "SUCK" the opportunity to move then will be narrow--they'll be older and more expensive with an established track record.

As for a serious knee injury---that would certainly alter the ability of any player!

What you're left with is the belief that Kwame presents a bigger upside that you prefer. Both players have major question marks. Stro can give you something productive as he is. Kwame?....you need to know if he really wants to play---eventually, he will answer that question.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Knicks still in the race for Swift 



> Free agent Stromile Swift met with the Rockets yesterday in Houston, but his agent said the Knicks are still very much in the hunt for the Memphis forward. The agent, Andy Miller of Englewood, said he has kept in close contact with Knicks president Isiah Thomas about his client and expects the discussions to continue.





> Swift visited with Thomas and the Knicks over the weekend and the meetings were said to have gone very well. The one limiting factor is that the Knicks are over the salary cap and can therefore only offer Swift the midlevel exception to the cap, which is slightly under $5 million.





> The 6-9 Swift, who turns 26 on Nov. 21, has never been a regular starter in his five previous years in the NBA, but he is athletic and the Knicks think he would provide them some much-needed shot-blocking ability.


----------

